# Captain Marvel: Zweiter Trailer mit der mächtigsten Marvel-Heldin



## AndreLinken (4. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Zweiter Trailer mit der mächtigsten Marvel-Heldin* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Zweiter Trailer mit der mächtigsten Marvel-Heldin*


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Dezember 2018)

Hammer geil ich liebe sie jetzt schon,nach all den Jahren habe ich einen lieblingshelden im MCU,seit meienr Kindheit waren es immer nur batman und Wonder Woman,aber bei Marvel hatte ich nie einen Helden der mich besonders begeistrte.

Sie sieht sowas von Geil aus ich steh total auf sie 

Was mir auffällt ist das Jude Law irgentwie ihr Mentor zu sein scheint den sine Worte *Du bist weit gekommen,aber du bist nicht so stark wie du denkst* mit seiner Mimik und Gestik,sowas ist nur das Verhalten eines Lehrers und Meisters.


----------



## Cobar (4. Dezember 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Hammer geil ich liebe sie jetzt schon,nach all den Jahren habe ich einen lieblingshelden im MCU,seit meienr Kindheit waren es immer nur batman und Wonder Woman,aber bei Marvel hatte ich nie einen Helden der mich besonders begeistrte.
> 
> Sie sieht sowas von Geil aus ich steh total auf sie
> 
> Was mir auffällt ist das Jude Law irgentwie ihr Mentor zu sein scheint den sine Worte *Du bist weit gekommen,aber du bist nicht so stark wie du denkst* mit seiner Mimik und Gestik,sowas ist nur das Verhalten eines Lehrers und Meisters.


Hat sie in den Comics auch nur einen Gesichtsausdruck?
Auf den Bildern, die ich so vom Film sehe oder auch im Trailer guckt sie immer gleich...
Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie bekommt Brie Larson da überhaupt keine Emotionen hin.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Dezember 2018)

Doch das bekommt sie sogar sehr gut hin,irgendwie fällt mir auf das jeder ihren Ausdruck Kritisiert dabei soll sie diesen machen weil sie eine Elite Kriegerin ist.Sie soll sich durch ihr verhalten und Emotionen auch von anderen Helden unterscheiden weil ihre Kree Gene auch einen Kampf gegen ihre Menschlichen Gene führen.


----------



## DDS-Zod (4. Dezember 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist das Jude Law irgentwie ihr Mentor zu sein scheint den sine Worte *Du bist weit gekommen,aber du bist nicht so stark wie du denkst* mit seiner Mimik und Gestik,sowas ist nur das Verhalten eines Lehrers und Meisters.




Nope, eher das Gegenteil, wenn es stimmt welche Figur er spielen soll.


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Dezember 2018)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Nope, eher das Gegenteil, wenn es stimmt welche Figur er spielen soll.



Er soll doch Captain Mar-Vell spielen,laut Wikipediaeintrag jedenfals,so wie seine Worte klingen scheinen sie ihm sone art Mentor Rolle verpasst zu haben.Das könnte aber auch nur durch den Trailer zusammenschnitt so wirken.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Dezember 2018)

Sieht irgendwie ziemlich langweilig aus, schlechter jedenfalls als der erste Trailer. 
Wirkt thematisch so ein wenig altbacken, so typisch wie frühere Superman Filme.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Dezember 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist das Jude Law irgentwie ihr Mentor zu sein scheint den sine Worte *Du bist weit gekommen,aber du bist nicht so stark wie du denkst* mit seiner Mimik und Gestik,sowas ist nur das Verhalten eines Lehrers und Meisters.



Ja, laut imdb spielt er Mar-Vell.
Das war in den Comics der Charakter, der als erstes den Titel Captain Marvel trug.
Daher würde das schon passen.


----------



## Javata (4. Dezember 2018)

Cobar schrieb:


> Hat sie in den Comics auch nur einen Gesichtsausdruck?
> Auf den Bildern, die ich so vom Film sehe oder auch im Trailer guckt sie immer gleich...
> Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie bekommt Brie Larson da überhaupt keine Emotionen hin.



Im Trailer kann man sie aber kurz lächeln sehen 
Aber erstmal abwarten wie der Film so wird, denke für viele gehts hier auch stark um die Handlung hin zu Infnity War 2. Alleine schon deshalb werde ich mir den Film angucken, auch wenns am Ende vll nur gutes Popcornkino ist (wie alle "schlechten" MCU-Filme).


----------



## Asuramaru (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich find die sieht am ende des Trailers mit dem Punkerstreifen und der Maske aus wie ein Phönix aus der Asche bei der Weltraumszene.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (4. Dezember 2018)

Wie kommt man drauf, dass sie die mächtigste ist? Jean Grey dürfte selbst ohne Pheonix Kräfte um einiges mächtiger sein, mit Phoenix dürften Welten dazwischen liegen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Dezember 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich find die sieht am ende des Trailers mit dem Punkerstreifen und der Maske aus wie ein Phönix aus der Asche bei der Weltraumszene.



Die Szene, in der sie so leuchtet, erinnert mich eher die Super-Sayajin-Verwandlung aus Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Dezember 2018)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man drauf, dass sie die mächtigste ist? Jean Grey dürfte selbst ohne Pheonix Kräfte um einiges mächtiger sein, mit Phoenix dürften Welten dazwischen liegen.



Es geht um das MCU, da gibt es keine Jean Grey.


----------



## Enisra (4. Dezember 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es geht um das MCU, da gibt es keine Jean Grey.



zumindest noch nicht, ist ja so eine Sache mit den Rechten und ob man die Mutanten da nicht doch irgendwo rein packen will/wird, aber auch dann ist das immer so eine Sache mit dem Messen und vergleichen, ist ja kein RPG mit so Wertetabellen


----------



## DDS-Zod (5. Dezember 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Er soll doch Captain Mar-Vell spielen,laut Wikipediaeintrag jedenfals,so wie seine Worte klingen scheinen sie ihm sone art Mentor Rolle verpasst zu haben.Das könnte aber auch nur durch den Trailer zusammenschnitt so wirken.





MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, laut imdb spielt er Mar-Vell.
> Das war in den Comics der Charakter, der als erstes den Titel Captain Marvel trug.
> Daher würde das schon passen.



Das steht zwar so dort und wird überall vermutet, aber es wurde nie bestätigt das er Mar-Vell spielt.
Nun erscheint  eine Funk Pop! Figur (ob es die schon zu kaufen gibt, ka. Gibt zumindest Bilder) und auf der ist zu sehen das er Yon-Rogg spielt, somit der Gegenspieler von Mar_Vell und damit einer der "Bösen".

https://www.themarysue.com/jude-law-character-captain-marvel/


----------



## Asuramaru (5. Dezember 2018)

Also es gibt viele fragen weil gestern bin ich auch auf etwas merkwürdiges gestoßen und zwar trägt Cull Obsidian in Avengers Infinity War eine Sherpe die exakt die selben Farben aufweist wie das Kostüm von Captain Marvel.Das könnte bedeuten das Cull Obsidian und Captain marvel schon ein aufeinanderstreffen hatten was im Film selber gezeigt werden könnte oder in der Post Creditszene.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DDS-Zod (5. Dezember 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also es gibt viele fragen weil gestern bin ich auch auf etwas merkwürdiges gestoßen und zwar trägt Cull Obsidian in Avengers Infinity War eine Sherpe die exakt die selben Farben aufweist wie das Kostüm von Captain Marvel.Das könnte bedeuten das Cull Obsidian und Captain marvel schon ein aufeinanderstreffen hatten was im Film selber gezeigt werden könnte oder in der Post Creditszene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wurde schon sehr kurz nach Avengers dementiert, glaub sogar von den Russos selber.
Müsste ich im inet mal suchen wann das war.


----------



## lars9401 (5. Dezember 2018)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Das wurde schon sehr kurz nach Avengers dementiert, glaub sogar von den Russos selber.
> Müsste ich im inet mal suchen wann das war.



Bitte.

http://www.pcgames.de/Avengers-Infi...rvel-Easter-Egg-hat-andere-Bedeutung-1270384/


----------

